# atlalt at work



## schleylures (Jan 24, 2009)

I rfeceived my Atlatl from Thunderbird Atlatl today and darts. Throws good. The broke bow atlatl trow better.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh also had to make a bamboo quiver for my darts.


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 24, 2009)

Boy Howdy,
Nick and I have done created some monsters. Glad ya'll are having so much fun with primitive skills.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking stick thrower, I got started on yours today, its black locust. You gonna hunt with that thang?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2009)

You need a banner stone on that rascal!  Cool stuff, great job!


----------



## schleylures (Jan 24, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> You need a banner stone on that rascal!  Cool stuff, great job!



trying to do a little researce on banner stones.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2009)

A feller could damage his rotator cuff with that thing. Has Muddy tried it yet?


----------



## schleylures (Jan 25, 2009)

He held darts and other things.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 25, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Nice looking stick thrower, I got started on yours today, its black locust. You gonna hunt with that thang?



Got to get good with it first.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice quiver too.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2009)

balvarik said:


> Now if you ever want to bring some 21st century to the table.
> 
> Mike



No thanks. We're simple folks down this way. We'd just like to stick to the basics...

Glad to see Muddy standing steady!

Wendell, how 'bout a close-up of that atlatl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the atlatl, but we need to work on you some rivercane darts. Some that can be foreshafted with a variety of bone, antler, hardwood, and flint tipped points. We`ll have some lessons on these little killers.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys look like aboriginies!!  Looks like fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> You guys look like aboriginies!!  Looks like fun



We are, we call ourselves ABOS.


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 25, 2009)

here's some sites about primitive atlatl making and throwing.

http://www.paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/forums/91/t/Tutorial-section-making-Atlatl-equipment.html

Also you can go on yuotube and do a search for atlatl and ther are a heap of how to videos form some of the guys on the Paleoplanet site.
Enjoy,
Ken


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 25, 2009)

that is too cool !!! i bet with some sunshine we can get pics of them darts in the air !!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 25, 2009)

Bring it to WAR II !!


----------



## Buck (Jan 25, 2009)

That there looks kinda fun...


----------



## schleylures (Jan 25, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> That there looks kinda fun...



Ha buck did you still that picture out of my pocket???


----------



## Buck (Jan 25, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Ha buck did you still that picture out of my pocket???



Got it from one of your threads.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2009)

I see dpoole had to git in on the fun too ...

I like it , bring it up with ya , you know I wanna sling some darts too ...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait a minute! I see a pontoon boat in the background of a couple of those photos!

What's up with that, Pete?


----------



## Buck (Jan 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Wait a minute! I see a pontoon boat in the background of a couple of those photos!
> 
> What's up with that, Pete?



We could have used that ol' boat last spring, huh?


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 26, 2009)

Fishin trip maybe????...LOL


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2009)

post up some close up pix of the thrower .....

that thing sure is pretty ....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> post up some close up pix of the thrower .....
> 
> that thing sure is pretty ....



I went to the Thunderbird Atlatl site. They have some NICE atlatls!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> We could have used that ol' boat last spring, huh?





bam_bam said:


> Fishin trip maybe????...LOL



That was supposed to be the plan...


----------



## schleylures (Jan 26, 2009)

New atlatl or thrower


----------



## dpoole (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys dont waste your money on buying one. The homemade versions wendel made work just as good or better!  Yes peter is a much better chunker with that thing than i am!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Fishin trip maybe????...LOL


 cane pole and handmade hooks only


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We are, we call ourselves ABOS.


I've heard ya called worse...


----------



## schleylures (Jan 27, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I've heard ya called worse...



when has some knucklehaed called us a name.


----------

